

Ask HN: How much a 'Promoted Tweet' costs on Twitter? - skbohra123

Does anyone here has experience with advertising with twitter? How this thing works? What does a 'promoted tweet' costs? Is it just too high for a startup ? Not much information is available on twitter.com
======
yoseph
I know this is a bit off topic, so vote me down if need be...

But have you ever considered advertising on public transit? It's actually
cheaper than you might think. I'm from Toronto and recently came across this
article about advertising on our subway and tram system called the TTC:
[http://www.blogto.com/city/2010/10/ever_wondered_what_it_cos...](http://www.blogto.com/city/2010/10/ever_wondered_what_it_costs_to_advertise_on_the_ttc/)

It might be worthwhile to check out your local subway system, if that form of
advertising would hit your target market.

~~~
acangiano
This was very interesting to me. Thank you for posting it. Marketing on the
web is effective and easy to measure, however I think that we often overlook
the potential of offline advertisement.

------
Zev
Try contacting twitter --
[http://support.twitter.com/articles/142161-information-
for-a...](http://support.twitter.com/articles/142161-information-for-
advertisers). I bet they can give you more information than we can.

------
stuhacking
Wouldn't it be more valuable to create a twitter account for the startup and
get involved? By giving time to the community on twitter you reinforce the
impression that you care about the users. Respond to @messages and keep people
up to date on what you're working at. If you're good, you'll get coverage
through followers and retweets, and it'll be free.

Maybe I'm misreading this, but promoted tweets look ripe for abuse by people
who think social media is just ``another source of free traffic.'' (I've
stolen that from the blurb of this article:
<http://blog.kissmetrics.com/social-media-abuse/.>) The truth is, for me, that
I automatically ignore content that is an obvious form of advertising.

To summarize, Perhaps you'll get more ROI with an active (and free) twitter
account than with one-shot ads that cost a lot.

As a final question: What is the lifespan of a promoted tweet? Are they less
transient than normal tweets?

------
gallerytungsten
There is a site called Ad.ly where you can browse through an extensive menu of
people who will tweet for money.

~~~
seldo
That's very different from Twitter's official "promoted tweets", and the
prices are probably not comparable.

------
robryan
Promoted Tweet and the promoted trending topic are 2 different things yeah?

~~~
kingryan
yes

------
jawartak
Upwards of $100,000, according to the WSJ --
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870379380457551...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703793804575512711786346900.html?mod=googlenews_wsj)

~~~
buro9
This figure is accurate. I was told at a marketing day in London by a Twitter
representative a figure of 70k GBP > 80k GBP.

